# Anyone tried non-branded florastor with any success?



## b_veggie (Mar 6, 2008)

HiHas anyone ever tried the non-branded version of florastor with any success? I was looking for florastor in the UK and saw Dennis the chemist website. It has 2 versions of florastor: florastor, ~£50 and non branded florastor, £24.99. I asked the website and they said that it was sourced for the same ingredients as florastor but is a cheaper version. So I was wondering if anyone has tried this product before I buy it?Thanks


----------



## bsmithe1970 (Dec 25, 2009)

You can get Brand Florastor for much cheaper prices from Canada. I buy mine from www.trumedcanada.com and they ship to international destinations. For e.g. they are selling 50 capsules for only $49.99 USD with free shipping to North America. Since you are based in London, it will cost you a nominal $5 shipping charge outside of North America. I am a very regular customer with them and never had any complaints whatsoever.The actual product page is http://www.trumedcanada.com/OTC/Florastor.aspx Give it a shot!


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

bsmithe1970 said:


> Since you are based in London, it will cost you a nominal $5 shipping charge outside of North America. I am a very regular customer with them and never had any complaints whatsoever.


And most probably (I don't know UK rules) he will need to pay VAT tax (15%?!). But it is still nice advise to look into internet.I bought mine florastor from ebay. And it is pretty cheap out there - you can find 50 capsules (by Biocodex) for 25 euro and shipping will be around 5-6 euro. So in the end it will be ~£25-30 and usually you don't need to pay VAT on such small price.


----------

